# briggs twin not a model but had fun machininig



## the engineer (Feb 19, 2010)

hi this is a twin briggs made from two three horse side valve some of you briggs lovers may like it lots of noise and good power not a model i know but it was good fun to machine
both share the same oil so only have to check the oil on one or the the other the red one was the first one i did 
the grey one has lightened internals and ground cams and will hit 8000 rpm regulary its now sitting in a chinese harley minature


----------



## Twmaster (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok, that is neat. The first engine I ever put hands on was a junk 3HP Briggs in Elementary School. I've always had a soft spot in my soul for them.


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Feb 19, 2010)

Cool stuff! How are they phased? 180 degrees apart?


----------



## the engineer (Feb 19, 2010)

red one is 360 or parallel 
grey one is 180 degree 
 have done one at cranks 90 degree that was an interesting sound


----------

